# [SOLVED] Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)



## furaii (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry if I am posting this in the wrong area and thankyou in advance for any help I receive.

Basically about a month ago I had my computer put into a new case with some leds and 2 extra fans as well as adding a new graphics card and to power it all I updated my 300w PSU with a 500w one. I had it all installed for me and everything worked perfectly (apart from my disk tray not opening but fixed it myself by reconnecting a lose connection to the diskdrive) until around a week ago. It now seems to be rebooting (as if I am pulling out the power cable then putting it back in a few seconds later) and am greeted by the 'your computer did not shut down properly' menu. It starting to happen after about 3 hours or so of gaming but the last few days it seems really random no matter what I'm doing on it.

I was afraid it would be an overheating issue so I downloaded speedfan I think its called to see the temperatures of certain componants and found that 4 things labeled core, core 2, core3 and core 4 are running the hottest (around 50 -60c when just on the desktop) 

After taking it into the shop today he checked the PSU and said that isn't showing any faults and put it down to overheating saying the fan / heatsink I am using is likely not enough to cool my processor. (Odd he didn't mention that when he put it all into the new case but oh well) I brought it home and stupidly took out the fan / heatsink to check the thermal compound wasn't overused (heard this could cause overheating issues) and again stupidly wiped a tiny bit off when trying to 'smooth' the compound as it looked 'clumped up' afraid I'd make things worse I left it and put everything back to find the connections to the led's / new fans that were installed with the new case seemed 'dodgy' by keeping the side open the lights and fans would turn off when moving the wiring about (this didn't effect the cpu fan) after managing to keep the lights and fans on while the system booted it did the restart thing around 3 or 4 time before and just after the log in screen.

After more wondering about it actually being an overheating issue (seems odd to overheat before even the log in screen) I decided I should try to restore factory settings incase of any corruptions causing the issue (advised by this guy after phoning up and explaining the restarts) after reinstalling windows (didn't restart at all during that) it seemed fine, I started downloading world of warcraft and while it was patching went to get some food, came back an hour later to find it had restarted again and seemed to keep doing it like before.

Sorry for the long story stuff but I just wanted to try and give as much info as I have on the situation. As you can probably tell I don't know a huge amount about the technical side of computers but will list what info I can on my system:

The processor is an intel Q9300 quad. I'm using my new nvidia gtx 550 ti, not sure on what motherboard I am using but I cannot check the fan speed / temps in the bios (guy in the shop tried) its a hp comp and is running on vista 64 bit. I'll try and get more info in the morning and I hope someone could help me out, the obvious thing would be to get a new fan /heatsink but I'm really short on money at the moment so am looking for a 'free' alternative or any other issues that it could be such as driver conflict or something?


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

60c is fine.

Likely suspects are 

probably still your psu , not saying that there is anything wrong with your psu except for 

the fact that it is not enough , if you can try upgrading to a 650w power supply , 

the next move though , should probably try your pc out in a different location .


I would appreciate a full system spec of your pc.

if you do not know your specs , you can download speccy from this link:

speccy


----------



## furaii (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

It is starting to sound like the psu isn't enough more then an overheating issue now. I'll post a full spec later on today but would turning off the neon light help with lowering the W's? Or would that be such a small amount it wouldn't make a difference? What about the 2 extra fans? (Both with led's) or the blueray drive? Thanks for the help so far, as I said I'll get a full spec up asap.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

That would make minimal difference .

Have a read here,

Power Supply Selection


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

upgrade the psu

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

As above ^
500W, even if it is a good quality unit, is not sufficient for the 550 ti.


----------



## furaii (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

As I said money is a little tight atm, is there a cheaper 650w that would do the trick? I saw one on play.com for £40 that got some good reviews


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

Using another low quality PSU will not resolve the problem.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality PSU's.


----------



## furaii (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

I can't even get on the comp now as its restarting before the login everytime. I swapped the graphics card with my old one (which would run fine on a 300w) and that made no difference, I unpluged the new fans and led's and still no good result. I ran up the guy again and he said to bring it in for a full test as it could be literally anything (something I've come to realise when trying to research how to resolve the problem) it may be the motherboard, the hard drive the ram, literally anything. 

I have a strong feeling it is the psu as its the only new componant I haven't swapped out with the old one (my old 300w packed in completely) I'll let you guys know what happens tomorrow as I'm sure I'll need more advice on the situation  looks like I'll need to spend at least £100 at the moment and am reallly hoping that will be all, I'd have to wait a few months to even pay the £100.

Anyway thanks for the help so far guys, I'll keep you posted


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

Coolermaster GX 650W PSU | Ebuyer.com

Corsair TX 650W V2 PSU - 80plus Bronze Certified | Ebuyer.com

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMPSU-650TXV2UK-Enthusiast-Performance-Supply/dp/B004O0P9TO


----------



## pt121984 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

Have you pulled Motherboard, Video card and assembled everything out of the case on a non-conductive surface to see how it runs? Also, you do have Power Cable installed on the back of the Video card correct?

Pat


----------



## furaii (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Computer randomly restarting (cpu overheating)*

Not sure if anyone is still following this but after doing the tests and things In the shop they think it was the cpu fan short circuiting and have replaced that fan and all seems well (fingers crossed) but I think after your suggestions I will also get a more powerful psu and a much better / bigger fan for the cpu and in time invest in a larger case for better airflow. Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------

